# Nationwide health systems aux or st lukes for medical ( philippines)



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi i am asking for eveyones help in my concern. May 13 is the deadline issued by CO for our medical Me and my wife are currently in medications for UTI. Anti biotics medication will end by friday April 27,2012. We will have our medicals the next day. April 28,2012. Anyone who ha experience with st lukes or nationwide? In how many days will the results be forwarded to the CO? Can we meet the may13 due date including the time for repeats if ever? Thanks. Your replies will be highly appreciated. Thanks again


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello.

I'm not familiar how long the medicals will take by the hospital you questioned about. My recommendation is to just inform your case officer about your situation. A brief explanation that getting your medicals will be delayed due to medications that you maybe taking. Maybe a letter from your doctor stating the issue on a formal letterhead. Then scan it when you email the letter to your case officer.

I had a situation with my police clearance from the FBI. It was due within a month. However, it would take like more than 8 weeks to be processed. I just sent an email to my case officer just because I could not do anything about how long it would take for the FBI to process the document.

Just inform your case officer with any issues you may have about documents required. If you do not and it is late, they might proceed in processing your application without those documents. That will greatly affect the visa outcome.

If you inform them in advance, it is likely they will just delay in processing and reviewing your application until all documents have been submitted.


----------



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi jb12. Thanks for the reply. I did email my migration agent regarding this matter and I told him to email the case officer regarding my concern. I had an inquiry with the clinic and they told me it will be sent in 5 working days without re tests needed. I am just making sure with my concern. It is better to inform immediately than regret in the end. Thanks


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, it is very important that your case officer be informed. Otherwise, they might think you are ignoring the deadline. As a precaution, you might want to get a copy of the email your migration agent sent to your case officer to make sure they actually informed them?

I've just read posts on this forum about how some people have had issues with their migration agents or they don't get updates,etc.

But if your agent is very good in notifying you about issues and following your direction, then you should be okay.


----------



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

Okay thanks. My migration agent is sending all the documents sent bu the CO. Thanks


----------

